

Why Is Smalltalk Dead - mntmn
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WhyIsSmalltalkDead

======
memracom
You really should look at Squeak as well.
[http://squeak.org/](http://squeak.org/)

Pharo is a great implementation of Smalltalk, but Squeak has moved the
Smalltalk ideas forward into new territory.

------
mark_l_watson
Interesting tour back in time. I had a loaner Smalltalk license in the early
1980s for my Xerox Lisp Machine.

As one commenter in the article mentioned, there is Pharo. Pharo is open
source and very good.

------
idcnowapoewej
If you are really interested, have a look at Pharo. If not, yes, it is dead.

A warning though. Smalltalk is seriously mind-bending for those who come from
more routine languages/environments.

